# Testimonial from a girl who got surgery in Pakistan



## Salludon (Apr 4, 2021)

I was going through a jaw surgery page and found this girl from my city and messaged her larping as an ugly dude who needs surgery advice. Only for you guys!










She said she got it done from a reputable surgeon in Lahore and paid 2lac which is around 1300$ for the surgery, hospital stay and all medicines included. She also says no one stole her organs either.

JFL at you scared subhumans not coming to Pak for easy and cheap surgeries. You’d rather spend years wageslaving while rotting your youth away and earning a fortune which you will end up paying to a jew surgeon to get a surgery that you’d have gotten 10 years ago.​


----------



## Deleted member 13301 (Apr 4, 2021)

how much for rhinoplasty


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 4, 2021)

Going for surgery, staying for the Taliban.


----------



## Deleted member 11053 (Apr 4, 2021)

Don't know if its a serious post or not


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 4, 2021)

yo
how much for good place to stay for couple of weeks?
price for good standard hotel in Pakistan or smth


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Apr 4, 2021)

These surgery threads are really making people doubt your validity man


----------



## Julian (Apr 4, 2021)

And you didn't get surgery if everything is so good and cheap there? Hm?


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Apr 4, 2021)

Mirin socialengineering


----------



## Deleted member 11748 (Apr 4, 2021)

Julian said:


> And you didn't get surgery if everything is so good and cheap there? Hm?


mewing is better than any surgery


----------



## AcneScars (Apr 4, 2021)

Go to Richardson in Chennai instead he was a visiting professor at Stanford and Yale


----------



## thickdickdaddy27 (Apr 4, 2021)

what really interests me is the surgeries U got


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 4, 2021)

thickdickdaddy27 said:


> what really interests me is the surgeries U got


Mewing surgery.


----------



## Deleted member 12669 (Apr 4, 2021)

Stfu no one is falling for that bs, in Pakistan they will harvest your organs, salludon probably gets a cut for advertising on here


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 4, 2021)

with this value it is better to come to brazil


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

Would you recommend this over mewing?


----------



## SubhumanCurrycel (Apr 4, 2021)

Bhai my hair follicles still havent been pushed out by mewing is it time to bone smash scalp?


----------



## court monarch777 (Apr 4, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bhai my hair follicles still havent been pushed out by mewing is it time to bone smash scalp?


Have you ever tried to whistle in the dark, eat while looking at the wall and do push-ups in the desert?


----------



## Mongrelcel (Apr 4, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bhai my hair follicles still havent been pushed out by mewing is it time to bone smash scalp?


there must be something wrong with your technique


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Apr 4, 2021)

Well at least no one shits in streets there, even if they they have a allah akbar! problem.

Then again I'd rather get blown up by akbar if I had to be forced to drink cowpiss all day,


*I'll give you that op.*


----------



## Blue (Apr 4, 2021)

SubhumanCurrycel said:


> Bhai my hair follicles still havent been pushed out by mewing is it time to bone smash scalp?


You need to incorporate chewing and chin tucks, I heard this can regrow your hair.


----------



## Adriana Lima (Apr 4, 2021)

This guy is def on some Pakistani version of MK ultra


----------



## AlphaDude (Apr 4, 2021)

Nice English for a random Paki girl. You sure it's not you larping both sides to promote your shithole country?


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I was going through a jaw surgery page and found this girl from my city and messaged her larping as an ugly dude who needs surgery advice. Only for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 1073027
> View attachment 1073028
> ...


My only question is if you're both Pakistanis then would you be messaging eachother in English.?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I was going through a jaw surgery page and found this girl from my city and messaged her larping as an ugly dude who needs surgery advice. Only for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 1073027
> View attachment 1073028
> ...



Don't think its a good idea for indians with the whole Kashmir conflict going on.

But i agree over all travelling abroad is a great way to save money as long as research is done for the best surgeon.

Im in the UK travelling to Italy.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 4, 2021)

Gaia262 said:


> Don't think its a good idea for indians with the whole Kashmir conflict going on.
> 
> But i agree over all travelling abroad is a great way to save money as long as research is done for the best surgeon.
> 
> Im in the UK travelling to Italy.


does high definition liposuction is just liposuction with diffrent name 
Or only handfull of specialized surgeons do it?


----------



## Gaia262 (Apr 4, 2021)

LastHopeForNorman said:


> do high defination lipoauction is just liposuction with difrent name .
> Or only handfull of specialized surgeons do it?



Its specialised only a handful of surgeons can do it well. Its essentially contouring and liposuction to highlight your shoulders and abs ect. Amazing surgery tbh for an athletic person.

Pm me if you want to discuss further dont want to hijack this guys thread.

Looks x10 better in person, im just crap at taking photos.









GUIDE: High Definition Liposculpture - Surgery for Six Pack & Permanent Fat Removal


Hello Looksmaxxers , This is a misunderstood and controversial surgery, I am simply here to help where I can. As you are aware I have had High Definition Liposculpture (1.8 Litres of Fat Removed) in my abdominal and shoulder region in the past and wish to share my results as well as guide...




looksmax.org


----------



## Salludon (Apr 4, 2021)

Kkkkk8 said:


> how much for rhinoplasty





LastHopeForNorman said:


> yo
> how much for good place to stay for couple of weeks?
> price for good standard hotel in Pakistan or smth


I’ll make a detailed guide on good surgeons, nearest hotels to the hospitals and where to get good food as i get more info.


----------



## Salludon (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> Would you recommend this over mewing?


Honestly if i knew it was that easy and cheap to ascend i’d never even had motivation to hard mew. I started mewing mostly bcos i was hopeless and thought of it as my only option.


----------



## Salludon (Apr 4, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> Nice English for a random Paki girl. You sure it's not you larping both sides to promote your shithole country?





Jamesothy said:


> My only question is if you're both Pakistanis then would you be messaging eachother in English.?


Pakistan is the third largest English speaking country in the world. Its the official language here. Almost everyone can speak basic English. I messaged her in English so conversation started that way.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I’ll make a detailed guide on good surgeons, nearest hotels to the hospitals and where to get good food as i get more info.


please do bhai 
😃


----------



## Deleted member 9670 (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Honestly if i knew it was that easy and cheap to ascend i’d never even had motivation to hard mew. I started mewing mostly bcos i was hopeless and thought of it as my only option.


hard mewing potentially has better results though since you can ccw rotate entire maxilla

are you looking at getting your overbite fixed?


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Honestly if i knew it was that easy and cheap to ascend i’d never even had motivation to hard mew. I started mewing mostly bcos i was hopeless and thought of it as my only option.


Hard mewing is more invasive than surgery.

I knew it.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Pakistan is the third largest English speaking country in the world. Its the official language here. Almost everyone can speak basic English. I messaged her in English so conversation started that way.


I would have thought Urdu would have been preferred.


----------



## Jamesothy (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Pakistan is the third largest English speaking country in the world. Its the official language here. Almost everyone can speak basic English. I messaged her in English so conversation started that way.


So, are you a native English speaker?


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> So, are you a native English speaker?


I guess almost no one is a native English speaker in Pakistan, but most speak it. What I find weird is that the whole conversation was in English.


----------



## Deleted member 10652 (Apr 4, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I’ll make a detailed guide on good surgeons, nearest hotels to the hospitals and where to get good food as i get more info.


----------



## Salludon (Apr 4, 2021)

MarkCorrigan said:


> hard mewing potentially has better results though since you can ccw rotate entire maxilla
> 
> are you looking at getting your overbite fixed?


I don’t have an overbite. My teeth were a bit tipped off when i started mewing because i was keeping tongue too close to the teeth. It eventually fixed itself.


----------



## Preston (Apr 4, 2021)

AcneScars said:


> Go to Richardson in Chennai instead he was a visiting professor at Stanford and Yale


----------



## Lmao (Apr 4, 2021)

Jamesothy said:


> My only question is if you're both Pakistanis then would you be messaging eachother in English.?


The keyboards in PAK arent in urdu, and even when they are you have to relearn how to text. Its too much work


----------



## ifyouwannabemylover (Apr 4, 2021)

not sure what op is trying to achieve here ngl


----------



## Deleted member 7029 (Apr 4, 2021)

ifyouwannabemylover said:


> not sure what op is trying to achieve here ngl


he's already looksmaxxed and statusmaxed online so next step would be moneymaxxing with illegal organ trafficking


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 4, 2021)

Props to you for researching this. Pls tag in future threads on the subject


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Apr 4, 2021)

At this point, Salludon basically admitted he got surgery. He told us how cheap it is, he told us he's willing to do upper jaw surgery, hell dude even made a whole business plan. I'm still going to follow his hard mewing plan, and work out, because that's better than doing nothing, but still, wtf.
Good luck on the business plan though.


----------



## Salludon (Apr 5, 2021)

Ryder said:


> he told us he's willing to do upper jaw surgery,


Why tf would i need upper jaw surgery for? My maxilla is good already. i was larping to get info from her. Otherwise she wouldn’t have replied.




ifyouwannabemylover said:


> not sure what op is trying to achieve here ngl


I opened a kebab shop next to the surgeon’s hospital that I’m recommending. More people who come to that surgeon the more my kebab’s will sell ngl


----------



## AlexAP (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I opened a kebab shop next to the surgeon’s hospital that I’m recommending. More people who come to that surgeon the more my kebab’s will sell ngl


What a coincidence that you didn't get any surgery, yet still your face changed, and later you opened a shop at a place where there is a surgeon next to it.

I mean, really, even if you didn't get any surgery, it's a big coincidence.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Why tf would i need upper jaw surgery for? My maxilla is good already. i was larping to get info from her. Otherwise she wouldn’t have replied.
> 
> 
> 
> I opened a kebab shop next to the surgeon’s hospital that I’m recommending. More people who come to that surgeon the more my kebab’s will sell ngl


Sallu bahi


Salludon said:


> I was going through a jaw surgery page and found this girl from my city and messaged her larping as an ugly dude who needs surgery advice. Only for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 1073027
> View attachment 1073028
> ...


U told me you didn't had a Facebook account


----------



## Deleted member 8666 (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> Why tf would i need upper jaw surgery for? My maxilla is good already. i was larping to get info from her. Otherwise she wouldn’t have replied.


Damn dawg, your conversational skills are so low you can't ask basic questions to a girl off of facebook without Larping? Thank god for arranged marriages tbh.


----------



## LastHopeForNorman (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I opened a kebab shop next to the surgeon’s hospital that I’m recommending. More people who come to that surgeon the more my kebab’s will sell ngl








Pakistani businessman tbh ngl


----------



## Chadelite (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I’ll make a detailed guide on good surgeons, nearest hotels to the hospitals and where to get good food as i get more info.


Sally do the surgeons do rhinoplasties well? And how much is it? 

How much is genioplasty?


----------



## Deleted member 10172 (Apr 5, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I was going through a jaw surgery page and found this girl from my city and messaged her larping as an ugly dude who needs surgery advice. Only for you guys!
> 
> View attachment 1073027
> View attachment 1073028
> ...


I want to do this but I'm black, and I need CCW


----------



## Patient A (Apr 6, 2021)

Salludon said:


> I was going through a jaw surgery page


what jaw surgery page?


----------



## JizzFarmer (Apr 6, 2021)

chaddyboi66 said:


> Well at least no one shits in streets there, even if they they have a allah akbar! problem.
> 
> Then again I'd rather get blown up by akbar if I had to be forced to drink cowpiss all day,
> 
> ...


Sorry to burst your bubble 








Open defecation: How are 22 million Pakistanis living without basic sanitation?


One in 10 Pakistanis lack access to sanitary toilets, enabling diseases like typhoid, polio, and cholera to flourish. How is the problem being addressed as Covid-19 cases spike in the country of 200...




www.eco-business.com


----------



## chaddyboi66 (Apr 6, 2021)

> _"Nearly *10 per cent* of the Population of Pakistan lacks any access to sanitary toilets"_





> _"Rehmat Bibi and her sister are two among millions of other women who are forced to defecate out in the open due to a serious dearth of toilets in *rural* Pakistan."_


I'll admit you almost had me going there with all that talk of open defecation and such but alas, the article was merely talking about people in isolated areas being forced to defecate in a field due to their rural areas being underdeveloped. 

Then again it can't be anywhere near as bad as it's neighbor to the South tbqh, where they have a reputation for choosing to (or rather not even having knowledge of/the capacity to do so... stemming from/due in no small part thanks to their own- subhumanity) shit on street in already well industrialized (*Westernized*, just like all other "_developing_" *S U B H U M A N* "_third world_" *MONGRELIZED* *SHITHOLES* nations) cities despite having access to proper toilets. 

Even still though, I guess that's what happens when you allow subhuman tier races like mongrelized vedoid-dravidians (curries) to invade and replace the original (Indo-)Aryan populace that inhabited that region because of "muh evil caste system" or "muh racism" or something to that effect. 

However, I do find the other health risks laid out in the article a bit concerning (further instilling in me the notion that it too much like it's neighbor to the south is infested with filthy subhuman shitskins) but only to a certain extent, as I am then reminded of how the further North you go into Pakistan the less Indian or "curry-like" it becomes and starts it starts turning into something more *Aryan* in nature, that is to say more Afghani/_Pashtun mogger_ish and even Persianesque in the West. 

rdn;tl
rnd;lt
lt;nrd
_*but yeah pretty gross tbh*_


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 7, 2021)

AlphaDude said:


> Nice English for a random Paki girl. You sure it's not you larping both sides to promote your shithole country?


He’s the borat of pakistan


----------



## Be_ConfidentBro (Apr 14, 2021)

Can't wait to get my bimax + genio in Rome in a few months so I can start larping that I mewed on .me


----------

